# freecreditreport.com - rant and warning



## THarvey (Aug 6, 2008)

*WARNING!!!*

The highly advertised website www.freecreditreport.com is not free!  This site is owned by Experian.  If you are not careful, they will charge your credit *$14.95 per month *for credit monitoring services.  You will automatically be charged, if you do not cancel the service within 7 days of receiving your "free" credit report.  RANT OVER.

Here is the rest of the story...

The Federal "FACT Act" allows consumers to request one free credit report per year from the credit agencies.  The three major credit reporting companies jointly set up a web service to comply with this law.  That website is:

www.annualcreditreport.com

Don't be fooled by Experian's misleading site name.


----------



## OldWrangler (Aug 6, 2008)

That website is also a gimmick to get you to subscribe or join something. They don't give you anything for free.


----------



## Skye (Aug 6, 2008)

^Yep.

I'm pretty sure the legit one ends in a .org extension, but it's been a while since I've done it.


----------



## THarvey (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/consumer/credit/cre34.shtm

Here is the link from the Federal Trade Commission web site.  The only service they recognize for compliance with FACTA is www.annualcreditreport.com.

There are ads on the site.  But, I don't think there are any automatic charges, that you would have to cancel right away.


----------



## Skye (Aug 6, 2008)

I haven't been to them yet, but I would assume that the legit one does not require a credit card at all.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree that their advertising is very misleading, but on the home page for freecreditreport.com they actually do list the law and have a link to annualcreditreport.com

If I recall correctly the Gov made them put the link on their home page after receiving a bunch of complaints about their site. So they did put it on there, but even then they put in on the page in a very subtle way that many people miss.

Oh, and Freecreditreport.com is owned by Experian, not Equifax.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 6, 2008)

*Q: How do I order my free report?*

*A: *The three nationwide consumer reporting companies have set up a central website, a toll-free telephone number, and a mailing address through which you can order your free annual report.
To order, visit annualcreditreport.com, call 1-877-322-8228, or complete the Annual Credit Report Request Form and mail it to: Annual Credit Report Request Service, P.O. Box 105281, Atlanta, GA 30348-5281. The form is on the back of this brochure; or you can print it from ftc.gov/credit. Do not contact the three nationwide consumer reporting companies individually. They are providing free annual credit reports only through annualcreditreport.com, 1-877-322-8228, and Annual Credit Report Request Service, P.O. Box 105281, Atlanta, GA 30348-5281.
You may order your reports from each of the three nationwide consumer reporting companies at the same time, or you can order your report from each of the companies one at a time. The law allows you to order one free copy of your report from each of the nationwide consumer reporting companies every 12 months.
*A Warning About “Imposter” Websites *

Only one website is authorized to fill orders for the free annual credit report you are entitled to under law — annualcreditreport.com. Other websites that claim to offer “free credit reports,” “free credit scores,” or “free credit monitoring” are not part of the legally mandated free annual credit report program. In some cases, the “free” product comes with strings attached. For example, some sites sign you up for a supposedly “free” service that converts to one you have to pay for after a trial period. If you don’t cancel during the trial period, you may be unwittingly agreeing to let the company start charging fees to your credit card.
Some “imposter” sites use terms like “free report” in their names; others have URLs that purposely misspell annualcreditreport.com in the hope that you will mistype the name of the official site. Some of these “imposter” sites direct you to other sites that try to sell you something or collect your personal information.
Annualcreditreport.com and the nationwide consumer reporting companies will not send you an email asking for your personal information. If you get an email, see a pop-up ad, or get a phone call from someone claiming to be from annualcreditreport.com or any of the three nationwide consumer reporting companies, do not reply or click on any link in the message. It’s probably a scam. Forward any such email to the FTC at spam@uce.gov.


----------



## Mudder (Aug 6, 2008)

Russianwolf said:


> I agree that their advertising is very misleading, but on the home page for freecreditreport.com they actually do list the law and have a link to annualcreditreport.com
> 
> If I recall correctly the Gov made them put the link on their home page after receiving a bunch of complaints about their site. So they did put it on there, but even then they put in on the page in a very subtle way that many people miss.
> 
> Oh, and Freecreditreport.com is owned by Experian, not Equifax.




I don't see where it is misleading at all if you're paying attention.

If you listen to the television commercials you hear them say " Offer applies to enrollment in triple advantage"

If you go to the website there is a box on the left side that states 

"IMPORTANT INFORMATION

When you order your free report here, you will begin your free trial membership in Triple AdvantageSM Credit Monitoring. If you don't cancel your membership within the 7-day trial period**, you will be billed $14.95 for each month that you continue your membership.
ConsumerInfo.com, Inc. and Freecreditreport.com are not affiliated with the annual free credit report program. Under a new Federal law, you have the right to receive a free copy of your credit report once every 12 months from each of the three nationwide consumer reporting companies. To request your free annual report under that law, you must go to www.annualcreditreport.com  "


If you look farther down where the double asterisk is you will see that you actually have 9 days to cancel without charge.

"**Monitoring with Experian begins within 48 hours of enrollment in your free trial. Monitoring with Equifax and TransUnion takes approximately 4 days to begin, though in some cases cannot be initiated during your trial period. You may cancel your trial membership any time within 9 days of enrollment without charge."

When you buy a major appliance and get free delivery and haul away do you think it's really free?  IT"S INCLUDED IT THE PRICE!

Places like this gamble on the fact that the majority of folks just don't pay attention and read everything BEFORE they sign up for something and then blame the companies for deceptive advertising when they failed to READ.


Tell you what, I'll send you 10 24K gold Sierra kits for FREE! All you have to do is pay $12.95 PER KIT for shipping, Handling, and delivery fee's.  :biggrin:


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 6, 2008)

My dad always told me there was no such thing as a free lunch.  I always figure if they advertise then they are selling "something."  

Around here we have mega tons (simply because they cover so much land) of time share resorts.  Any they always want you to come down for a free weekend.  But at the end of your free weekend Johnny Hardsell comes out and does everything but let you leave trying to part you from your money.

Ain't nothin' free but the water... no wait, I paid for the well and continue with upkeep.

Ain't nothin' free 

lr

p.s.  only exception I guess is the pens that I have given away


----------



## Skye (Aug 6, 2008)

Mudder said:


> I don't see where it is misleading at all if you're paying attention.
> 
> If you listen to the television commercials you hear them say " Offer applies to enrollment in triple advantage"



I don't know if I totally agree with that.

Nobody pays attention to all the details of a commercial. The name of the site is "FREE" creditreport.com   While I don't really have recolection of the commercials wording, I'm willing to bet you get the word "free" thrown at you more times than the word "enrollment".

"enrollment in triple advantage"? Why don't they say "Triple Advantage enrollment at $15 a month"? Easy, they know darn well you wouldn't bother. The words "Credit card" "monthly fee" "reoccurring" "jump through hoops to cancel" "$15"never seem to be uttered, but the word free is probably tossed around.



> Places like this gamble on the fact that the majority of folks just don't pay attention and read everything BEFORE they sign up for something and then blame the companies for deceptive advertising when they failed to READ.



You're right, and in a perfect world, people would always read the small print. They know the majority of people aren't going to do it, they're going to get charged, they're going to procrastinate canceling the charges. Even when you do get charged, it shows up as a line item on your bank account, it's probably a fraction of the companies name, and there's obviously no info on how to cancel it. So, the guy has to realize his error, which will be *hard* seeing how he signed up for a reoccurring charge and didn't realize it, then he's got to figure out how to cancel it by finding the website for where the charge originates which I'm sure isn't as easy as they could make it.

Companies know they can make it easy to fall into, hard to climb out of. Seeing how it's just a given flaw in people not to read everything and then falling for something cleverly disguised, I can only put partial blame on the sap that falls for it.

You can walk around and drop boxes of snakes around town. Mark on the box "poisonous snakes" in big red letters. There will be plenty of people who open the box and get bitten. It's just human nature and taking advantage of that carries it's own amount of blame in my eyes.


----------



## martyb (Aug 6, 2008)

the freecreditreport.com site has been around for over 10 years scamming customers left and right.  I believe there has been a class action suit against them at some point for the deceptive advertising.  The only thing that has come out, is that they have to give information about the service they in a font slightly bigger then 2 pixels.


----------



## stevers (Aug 6, 2008)

THarvey said:


> http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/consumer/credit/cre34.shtm
> 
> Here is the link from the Federal Trade Commission web site. The only service they recognize for compliance with FACTA is www.annualcreditreport.com.
> 
> There are ads on the site. But, I don't think there are any automatic charges, that you would have to cancel right away.


 
I use this one and they only charge you if you want a credit score. I get my credit report from each agency, then get my score from one of the three just for kicks. Usually about $5.00 for the score.


----------



## Mudder (Aug 6, 2008)

Skye said:


> Nobody pays attention to all the details of a commercial.




So if you Don't pay attention then it's OK to cry and moan you got ripped off?

Guess We'll have to agree to disagree.









Skye said:


> "enrollment in triple advantage"? Why don't they say "Triple Advantage enrollment at $15 a month"? Easy, they know darn well you wouldn't bother. The words "Credit card" "monthly fee" "reoccurring" "jump through hoops to cancel" "$15"never seem to be uttered, but the word free is probably tossed around.



I just saw a commercial for Jenny Craig, 6 weeks for $36.00, plus the cost of food. Just went to there website and I see nothing on the front page about the cost of food. Is this not the same thing? No wait! it's only $36.00 then why has my credit card bill show $200.00? 

http://www.jennycraig.com/

The next commercial was for the awesome auger. All this for $19.95 plus a free drill, a $40.00 value!!! (just pay shipping and processing). For giggles I called the 800 number to find out more info.

The awesome auger is $19.95 plus $8.95 Shipping and processing.
The weed auger and extender is free! (another $8.95 for shipping and processing).
The Drill is also FREE!!!!!! (just pay $39.95 shipping and processing)

https://www.buytheauger.com

Are we starting to see a pattern develop here?


Wait, this one is the best. Just saw a commercial for Blue Hippo. I can get a brand new blazing fast computer for low weekly payments so I go to their website and look around. Here is their program:

"Our Guaranteed Approval Program

Unlike other financial companies, we don't check your credit and measure you based on some score. Instead, all we ask is that you build a little credit history with us by paying a small, one-time initial payment and 52 weeks of layaway payments.  However; once you’ve paid as agreed for just 6-13 consecutive weeks, we’ll offer to finance* the balance of your purchase price, order your computer and have it shipped directly to your home.

It's that simple. "

So I can get a mac for $49.99 a week for 52 weeks (That's $2597.40 plus the one time initial payment that I was not able to find out) Not to mention that you have to pay $299.94 plus the one time initial payment before you even get the computer.

http://bluehippo.com/


My opinion is that if you are not bright enough to open your eyes and UNDERSTAND what you are getting yourself into then you DESERVE what you get.  :thunder:


----------



## JimB (Aug 6, 2008)

We've been using the "correct" site for many years. What we do is get the free report from one of the providers through the "correct" site. Then fours months later get it from the second and then in another four months get it from the third provider. Each time we do it we are starting at the "correct" annualcreditreport.com site. This way we can check our report 3 timers per year for free. They do ask if you want your credit score and will charge you for this.

I have accidently gone to the "wrong" site a few times including the very first time I tried to do this. I thought it was reasonably obvious that they were going to charge me for something and I immediate knew I was on the wrong site. It didn't require reading a any fine print to see this.


----------



## Skye (Aug 6, 2008)

Mudder said:


> So if you Don't pay attention then it's OK to cry and moan you got ripped off?



We're not talking as black and white a deal as you make it out to sound. It's slick and it fools people for a reason. If someone was taken, then I can feel for them if they feel ripped off. While technically they signed up for the revolving draft, blaming someone on a technicality is hardly something to warrant turning a cold shoulder on them for.



> My opinion is that if you are not bright enough to open your eyes and UNDERSTAND what you are getting yourself into then you DESERVE what you get.  :thunder:



Has it occurred to you that some people are just not computer savvy? Some people just trust others to do what is right? That some people just may not be that smart, period? So, taking advantage of that is ok? Do you think those who aren't are that way because they want to be? I guess if someone goes through a retirement village and wipes all of them out of their life's savings with some swampland in Florida, screw them because they should have instantly became smarter and seen it coming? 

If your whole argument is that it's ok for people to fall for something because they're not smart enough, then that's a poor argument. It's not as cut and dried as you make it sound and if you really believe that it is, it's unfortunate.


----------



## underdog (Aug 6, 2008)

I read an article yesterday that had some interviews with some infamous internet trolls. It seems their attitude can be summed up with this quote:

“I can’t push you into the fire,” he explained, “but I can look at you while you’re burning in the fire and not be required to help.”

http://tinyurl.com/5bmggk

Sounds like what's being described here.

Although.. I wasn't for bailing out stupids who took on WAY more home loan than they could afford just because another stupid was willing to extend bad credit. Everyone knew there was a housing bubble for years before it broke. Where were these folks brains? I was anxious enough about our fixed rate, low sixes homeloan, and I can't imagine what it would be like to have accepted a friggin Adjustable Rate Mortgage. I'd have been a stinking lunatic by now...


----------



## Mudder (Aug 7, 2008)

Skye said:


> Has it occurred to you that some people are just not computer savvy? Some people just trust others to do what is right? That some people just may not be that smart, period? So, taking advantage of that is ok? Do you think those who aren't are that way because they want to be? I guess if someone goes through a retirement village and wipes all of them out of their life's savings with some swampland in Florida, screw them because they should have instantly became smarter and seen it coming?
> 
> If your whole argument is that it's ok for people to fall for something because they're not smart enough, then that's a poor argument. It's not as cut and dried as you make it sound and if you really believe that it is, it's unfortunate.



Your whole argument seems to be that people should not be responsible for their actions. Unfortunately that is not the way it is.


----------



## TBone (Aug 7, 2008)

I just went to freecreditreport.com and I have to agree with Mudder.  The information is clearly listed on the left side of the page.  A tv commercials cost money, they aren't going to make one for a free service without strings attached. Also they ask for your credit card information.  Anytime you are signing up for something "free" and they ask for a credit card, it should be a sure sign that you missed something.


----------



## Skye (Aug 7, 2008)

Mudder said:


> Your whole argument seems to be that people should not be responsible for their actions. Unfortunately that is not the way it is.



Walk across the street without looking and get hit, it's your responsibility.

Chase a $100 bill tied to a string being pulled by someone across the road, chase it into the street and get hit, there's a shared responsibility.


----------



## penhead (Aug 7, 2008)

Not agreeing nor disagreeing with anyone,
except the use of some terminology.

I don't believe the the use of 'stupid' is correct, I do believe that many people use sites/services such as those mentioned because of 'ignorance'.

ig·no·rant
lacking knowledge or comprehension of the thing specified <parents ignorant of modern mathematics> 

Stupid: marked by or resulting from an unreasoned thinking or acting : <a stupid decision>


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Skye said:


> Walk across the street without looking and get hit, it's your responsibility.
> 
> Chase a $100 bill tied to a string being pulled by someone across the road, chase it into the street and get hit, there's a shared responsibility.


 
I disagree and have to be honest it is a hard example to swallow.  If you chase the $100 bill, you chose to.  If you din't look both ways for traffic because you were so greedy that you couldn't take your eyes off of the 100 bucks and watch for danger, you chose to.  No one made you chase the bill it was ONLY your responsibility.  Good fishermen know not all fish bite.  

The way I read your post it kinda sounds like a McDonald's cup of coffee getting ready to spill from their cup into your lap by your hand.  Maybe I don't understand it correctly.

I agree that the people that create these misleading ads should be hung, burned at the stake and shot... or worse.  BUT, we must not blame them for our unwillingness to take responsibility for our own actions and/or caution when dealing with them.

*Caveat emptor - let the buyer beware.*

My favorite is *Carpe de kellogg's -* Cease the Frosted Flakes.

Ain't nothin' free, everything has a price.  Look for the cost in everything and life will be much easier.  Many times the costs are acceptable many times they are not.  That's why we must be wary customers.

Larry


----------



## Dario (Aug 7, 2008)

Mudder's point is that it happens everywhere.  I never read him say it is right or justified.  Just stating the fact that there are people/company out there constantly dangling "baits".  The sad truth is, for as long as the bait works, they will continue using it.

It is our responsibility as consumers to stay vigilant to secure our own interest and avoid getting victimized.

It is sad that these people/company made trusting others more difficult but times have changed and we must adapt.


----------



## Skye (Aug 7, 2008)

Dario said:


> Mudder's point is that it happens everywhere.  I never read him say it is right or justified.




_"My opinion is that if you are not bright enough to open your eyes and UNDERSTAND what you are getting yourself into then you DESERVE what you get."_

I'd say if someone thinks someone "deserves" something, then they'd say it was justified.


----------



## Dario (Aug 7, 2008)

Skye said:


> _"My opinion is that if you are not bright enough to open your eyes and UNDERSTAND what you are getting yourself into then you DESERVE what you get."_
> 
> I'd say if someone thinks someone "deserves" something, then they'd say it was justified.



Remember, there are 2 parts to this problem (predator and victim) and they are separate issues but let's just agree to disagree. :wink:

We really need to accept more responsibility for our actions.  More often than not, we are quick to pass fault (play the blame game) when we are half part of the problem.


----------



## Dario (Aug 7, 2008)

Lou,

Thanks for the info.  I know it will help a lot of people...me included.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Dadgum McDonald's and Krispie Kreme made me gain weight!!! Think I'll sue them. They told me it was just fast food not fat food. Has to be there fault!

I have honestly met a few that believe that... no one forced that biggie mac or doughnut down me.

lr


----------



## monkeynutz (Aug 7, 2008)

I think you guys are fighting over semantics here...  Maybe "stupid" or "ignorant" have some validity, but who among us has not made a mistake?  Perhaps the word that will make everyone happy is "naive"... :monkey:


----------



## THarvey (Aug 7, 2008)

*The rest of the story*

Now that everyone has had a great time debating various aspects of the post...

I have worked in finance and accounting profession for more that 20 years.  I also counsel with many people regarding their personal financial issues, including debt recovery and credit correction.

Recently, I have noticed a number of people have been charged for these services, which they did not need.

Yes, the notice is clearly stated on the home page of the website.  However, some people fail to read notices that are seperated from the section of websites they are using.

Are these people "stupid?"   ABSOLUTELY NOT!
Were they naive, unknowing, ignorant or unwary?  Probably.
Did they fail to excercise proper diligence?  Yes.

The morning I posted the original mesage, I had received an e-zine article from on of the financial publications I subscribe.  It recounted how many people had been charged for these services, apparently not noticing the warnings many of you have so kindly pointed out.

I decided to post a warning in the casual conversation forum, not to cause a debate, but to hopefully cause others to notice these warnings.

Please read my original post.  It was a warning.  It also said that, if you are not careful, you will be charged.  I never said it was illegal.  I did say the name is misleading.

I also provided the FTC approved website, setup by the credit reporting agencies to comply with the Federal requirement to provide one free credit report per year.

If it caused one person person to read the notice and avoid a needless charge, it was worth the post.  If nothing else it has certainly been entertaining reading all of the additional comments.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 8, 2008)

monkeynutz said:


> I think you guys are fighting over semantics here... Maybe "stupid" or "ignorant" have some validity, but who among us has not made a mistake? Perhaps the word that will make everyone happy is "naive"... :monkey:


 

Can't help myself.  I noticed several years ago that the word Naive is Evian backwards.  Eviannaive whod'a thunk it.

Larry


----------



## DocStram (Aug 8, 2008)

If we couldn't agree to disagree .... does that mean we've agreed??  I don't get it.


----------

